# Links lauter als rechts!



## xmeoglll (26. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend,
irgendwie ist mein AKG K701 links lauter als rechts und ich brauch eine Balance von ungefähr 40 im Treiber der Xonar DX, das selbe Spiel bei anderen Kopfhörern, aber kann das überhaupt an der Soundkarte liegen ?


----------



## Diavel (26. Februar 2012)

Hi,

schonmal den Windowsmixer gecheckt?

Grüße


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (26. Februar 2012)

Ja da gibt es irgendwo auch eine Einstellung die den Ton nach links oder rechts verschiebt. Hast du mal nachgeschaut ob es da verstellt ist?


----------



## Darkseth (26. Februar 2012)

Steckt der Kopfhörer auch richtig im Anschluss? Wenn er nicht richtig drinsteht hat man sowas.

normalerweise sollte man garnichts verstellen müssen.


----------



## xmeoglll (26. Februar 2012)

Also inzwischen hab ich den Windows Sound Manager gecheckt: 100/100 links/rechts, mehrmals ein und ausgesteckt mit und ohne Verlängerungskabel. Natürlich hab ich den Kopfhörer auch schon verkehrt herum aufgehabt um mein Gehör auszuschließen. Deswegen bin ich gerade ein bisschen ratlos.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Februar 2012)

vll liegts an der sound datei^^


----------



## xmeoglll (26. Februar 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> vll liegts an der sound datei^^


Hab mehrere Lieder genommen unter anderem YT, zur vereinfachten Ortung Minecraft, sowie die Ansagen "left front", etc. im Treiber der Xonar und bei allen war es genau das gleiche.
Ach ja und an der Steckerbuchse liegt es wohl auch nicht, da es über das FP bis auf ein Rauschen der selbe Lautstärkenunterschied ist.
Wenn ich morgen die Zeit finde werde ich mir mal die Soundkarte genauer anschauen und den Treiber für Onboard Sound installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2012)

Steck die Kopfhörer doch mal an nen MP3player oder Handy an. Wenn es da auch so ist, sind die Kofhörer nicht mehr okay. Und steck doch auch mal andere Kopfhörer, zB vom Handy oder MP3Player an den PC an - ist dann auch ein Balanceunterschied? 

Ansonsten kann man danach mal weitersuchen nach der Ursache.


----------



## xmeoglll (26. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Steck die Kopfhörer doch mal an nen MP3player oder Handy an. Wenn es da auch so ist, sind die Kofhörer nicht mehr okay. Und steck doch auch mal andere Kopfhörer, zB vom Handy oder MP3Player an den PC an - ist dann auch ein Balanceunterschied?
> 
> Ansonsten kann man danach mal weitersuchen nach der Ursache.


 
Danke für den Tipp!
Also an meinem Handy funktioniert es wunderbar, beide Seiten waren gleich laut. Gleiches Lied am Pc ohne L/R Balance hat fast die Hälfte gefehlt und die linke Muschel war deutlich dominanter!


----------



## Heretic (26. Februar 2012)

Hi , das Gleiche Spiel habe ich genau anders herum gehabt. Hab mir das Superlux , welches hier empfohlen wurde gekauft.
Als ich am Handy Musik gehört habe wars links lauter als Rechts. Am PC alles in Ordnung.

Ich tippe mal das es auf die Quelle ankommt und das es dann probs bei der weiterleitung von der Linken zur Rechten Muschel gibt.
Oder ein Kontakt des Anschlusses bei der Quelle abgenutzt ist. (wie es bei mir bestimmt ist. Das Handy hat fdast 7 Jahre aufm Buckel)
Bist aufjedenfall nicht alleine mit diesem Phänomän.

Hast du schonmal nen Stero - Mono adapter benutzt ? Bei mir war einer dabei. Stelle ich auf Mono. Sind beide Muscheln wieder gleichlaut wie beim PC.

mfg Heretic


----------



## xmeoglll (27. Februar 2012)

Tut mir jetzt ein wenig leid, dass ich so voreilig war. Ich weiss echt nicht warum, aber es geht auf einmal. Heute den Pc angemacht ohne etwas zu ändern und beide wieder gleichlaut! Also Pc sollte man verstehn =O


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2012)

Evlt. ein Mini-Wackler in der Buchse.


----------

